# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > مطبخ النواعم >  جاي ع بالي

## بياض الثلج

*مساء الخير صباح الخير* 

*سيداتي آنساتي ... سداتي* 

*زاوية قبل قليل كنت أفكر بها وأنا بدرس ووجدت أنه من المنطق أن أضيفها هنا خاصة أنه نحن في فصل الشتاء الباااااااااااااارد والشديد البرودة غير شكل* 

*فهنا في هذا المتصفح وباختصار نذكر شو (( جاي ع بالي )) من طعااااام* 

*وما حدا يطلع فيني هيك  بموتكم ....* 

*ويا هلا ومرحبا فيكم في شو جاي ع بالي*

----------


## بياض الثلج

*[align=center] 
جااااااااااي ع بالي كستنة ومفتول 
[/align]*

----------


## العالي عالي

> *[align=center]* 
> * جااااااااااي ع بالي كستنة ومفتول* 
> * [/align]*


انا جاي على بالي عيون صرصور ولسان حمار ومعدة فار مع اشوية بصل محمر وثوم وما في مانع نضيف اشوية ذبان عشان الزنخ  :Icon31: 

مين بحب يتعشا معي اكلة زاكية 

شو رأيك بياض الثلج :Bl (35):

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

فروج ممممممم بس يكون من تحت ايدين هالوحدة

----------


## بياض الثلج

جاي ع بالي سندويشة لبنه  :Cry2:

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

وانا سنيورة

----------


## العراب89

بصراحة بصراحة

nothing :5c9db8ce52:

----------


## بياض الثلج

جاي ع بالي سندويش مكبوس بالتوسته محمر  :Icon28:

----------


## باريسيا

*جاي عـ بالي*
*اتحلا بجبنيه وقطايف* 
*بماانه عنى ومفرزينه* 
*وكاست هوت شوكلت وعليها كريم*

*بما انه الفجر هلاء وبرد الجو عنى* 

*واتغدى وفتول مابعرف ليش* 

*وبدي انحف !!!*

----------


## بنت الشديفات

جاي على بالي منسف اردني بالجميد الكركي ويكون ساخن وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووواااااااااااااااااا  ووووووووووووووو والله روعة 
بدي اقول للعالي شكرا على العزومة بس لو تاكل منسف معي ازكى من عشاك

----------


## رموش حزينه

بصراحه جاي ع بالي water لانه عطشانه كتيررررر ومتعاجزه اروووووح اشرب

----------


## باريسيا

> بصراحه جاي ع بالي water لانه عطشانه كتيررررر ومتعاجزه اروووووح اشرب


 هههههههههه كسلانه 



 
*انا جاي على بالي يكون عشاي اليوم مشويات ومع متبلات وحمص واشويت اكل بحري* 
*ياسلااااام ومعهم البيبسي تلج*

----------


## saousana

> جاي على بالي منسف اردني بالجميد الكركي ويكون ساخن وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووواااااااااااااااااا  ووووووووووووووو والله روعة 
> بدي اقول للعالي شكرا على العزومة بس لو تاكل منسف معي ازكى من عشاك


وانا كمان جاي على بالي كتييييييييييييير  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## بياض الثلج

جاي ع بالي كابتشينو من الكوستا كافيه  :Icon28:

----------


## بياض الثلج

برضو جاي ع بالي كابتشينو  :Icon12:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

جاي على بالي منسف واكبسها نومة لبكرة 
 :SnipeR (48):  :SnipeR (48):  :SnipeR (48):  :SnipeR (48):

----------


## باريسيا

> جاي على بالي منسف واكبسها نومة لبكرة


 بعدين بتنصحي !!! شو توكلي وبعدها تنامي؟!!!




*انا انصطحت قد مااكلت شوكولا* 
*بس جاي على بالي اشرب شي سخن متل كباتشينو او ناسكافيه*

----------


## شذى البنفسج

جاي على بالي هلا وينر

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> بعدين بتنصحي !!! شو توكلي وبعدها تنامي؟!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *انا انصطحت قد مااكلت شوكولا* 
> *بس جاي على بالي اشرب شي سخن متل كباتشينو او ناسكافيه*


انا اصلاً نحيفة كتير وازا بوكل وبنام ما ازيد وزني 44 بس

----------


## بنت الشديفات

بدي منسف وبوشار وزنجر وكبة شامية وشكلاتة وشورما وكوكتيل وكل اشي زاكي جوعانة 
 :SnipeR (89):  :SnipeR (31):  :SnipeR (31):  :SnipeR (31):  :SnipeR (93):

----------


## بياض الثلج

جاي ع بالي أسبح في المي خاصة انها درجة الحرارة 8 والمي بتجنن هلا بس من وين أجيبها :Icon10:

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

جاي على بالي اجد الشخص المناسب الي بفهمني وبحس فيي ويقدر مشاعري

----------


## بياض الثلج

> جاي على بالي اجد الشخص المناسب الي بفهمني وبحس فيي ويقدر مشاعري


يا حمووووووووووووووود هون مطبخ مو مكان للتعارف  :SnipeR (14):

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

اه منا عارف لانه لما الاقي الشخص هاد بدي اخليه اكله واكله لانه باين انه راح يكون زاكي ههههههههههههههه

 :44ebcbb04a:

----------


## رموش حزينه

موجاي ع بالي شي لانه اليوم اكلت دواااا عن 5 وجبات اكل

----------


## ghazi qasaimeh

جاي على بالي : انه ما ييجي على بالي :SnipeR (35):

----------


## بياض الثلج

يا جماعة الخير هوووووووووووون مطبخ  :Wink: 

جاي ع بالي سيجارة :SnipeR (97):  :SnipeR (54):

----------


## دموع الورد



----------


## بياض الثلج

دموووووووووووع انتي مفجوعة  :Eh S(5):  جيبيلي معك واااااااحد بس ابو الدينار أزكى  :Emb3:

----------


## بياض الثلج

جاي ع بالي أكل  :Eh S(5): جوعااااانة وما نسحرت :Eh S(5):

----------


## شذى الياسمين

*انا جاي ع بالي بيتزا ..*

----------


## عاشقة ريان

*جاي على بالي اسافر الى اميركا*

----------


## دموع الورد

كعك عييييد

----------


## بنت الشديفات

جاي على بالي زي دايماً منسف .................. منسف........................ منسف 

وشوية شاي اخضر

وببسي وشكلاتة 

members.shaw.ca/awesomegoodieschips/mainV2.0/lays_ketchup_chips.jpg


ايش رايك يا بياض الثلج؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ تعالو كلو معي

----------


## nawayseh

حابب احكي للجميع كل عام وانتم بالف خير

----------


## بياض الثلج

يا عالم هون مطبخ :SnipeR (54): 

جاي ع بالي أتعشى في الدوحة :Eh S(5):  :Eh S(5):  :Eh S(5):

----------


## شذى الياسمين

*جاي ع بالي بطاطا مقليه ..*

----------


## حسناء الجليد

جاي على بالي موت وارتاح.
 :Eh S(2):

----------


## بياض الثلج

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله 

يا حسناء هووون مطبخ ... أناولك سكينة تموتي حالك يعني !!!!!!!!!! :Eh S(5):

----------


## حسناء الجليد

> لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله 
> 
> يا حسناء هووون مطبخ ... أناولك سكينة تموتي حالك يعني !!!!!!!!!!


ايه ياحلوة 
يعني امسكي سكينة واذبحيني وخلصيني 
بس جاي على بالي اترشي على موتي سكر بكون احسن اشوي
ازا فيكي مو ملح او فلفل.

----------


## شذى الياسمين

:SnipeR (54):  :SnipeR (54):  :SnipeR (54):

----------


## بياض الثلج

قتل المؤمن للمؤمن حرام  والنفس حرام ... 

شو شايفيتني مجنونة أذبحك ... :Eh S(5):  :Eh S(5): 

استغفري ربك وقومي توضي وصلي ركعتين لله  :Wink: 


________________-

شذى قومي اقليلي بطاطا جاي ع بالي  :SnipeR (22):

----------


## حسناء الجليد

وبعدين انا جاي على بالي من الطعام
ذووووووووووق طعم الموت ياعمري ازا في مجال.

----------


## حسناء الجليد

> قتل المؤمن للمؤمن حرام  والنفس حرام ... 
> 
> شو شايفيتني مجنونة أذبحك ...
> 
> استغفري ربك وقومي توضي وصلي ركعتين لله 
> 
> 
> ________________-
> 
> شذى قومي اقليلي بطاطا جاي ع بالي


وقلولي بالله معاكو خليني اوكل بطاطا قبل ماذوق طعم الموت .
والله ياشوشو بيطلعلك تضحكي بعرف جنييييييييت ههههههههههههههه.
بس والله جاي على بالي ذووووووووووق طعم الموت بس مع اشوية سكر .

----------


## بياض الثلج

شو {ايك أنزلك موضوع خاص تحكي فيه ... جاي ع بالي أموت يكون في قسم الحانة أو كلام الناس 

 :Eh S(5): 

شذى قومي  :Eh S(5):  اقلي  :Eh S(5):  بطاطا  :Eh S(5):  قومي  :Eh S(5):  بلاش أحكيلك قصة فلم مرعب أرعبك :SnipeR (54):

----------


## ثائر جادالله

وحدو الله ي جماعه و هالحكي اشي بدو يموت واشي بدو بطاطا ما بصير هيك 
اي واحد بدو اشي يعملو لحالو 
بس فكرة البطاطا حلوه ممكن تعزموني............ :Emb3:  :Emb3:  :Emb3:  :Emb3:  :Emb3:  :SnipeR (97):  :SnipeR (97):  :SnipeR (97):

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

بساس مقلية بكتشب

----------


## nawayseh

جاي على بالي لحمة ضحية شو ما حدا مضحي

----------


## شذى الياسمين

> شو {ايك أنزلك موضوع خاص تحكي فيه ... جاي ع بالي أموت يكون في قسم الحانة أو كلام الناس 
> 
> 
> 
> شذى قومي  اقلي  بطاطا  قومي  بلاش أحكيلك قصة فلم مرعب أرعبك


*لا خلص كله ولا الرعب ..*
*البطاطا جاهزه .. تفضلوا اللي بدو .. بس جيبو معكم كاتشب مو حار ..*

----------


## بياض الثلج

:SnipeR (54):  :SnipeR (54):  :SnipeR (54):  :SnipeR (54): 

شذى انا ما بحب الكاتشب :Az3ar: 

ويلا قوومي اعملي كمان صحن  :SnipeR (97):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

منسف  :SnipeR (22):

----------


## بياض الثلج

منسف عتالي هالليل  :SnipeR (65): يا مها :Icon18:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

وكرشات  :SnipeR (43):

----------


## بياض الثلج

ليش هو انتي بتحبي الكرشات  :Eh S(5):  :Eh S(5): 

بطلت أحبك  :SnipeR (54):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

يس يس يس   :SnipeR (22):

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

بس مقلي بكتشب
ممممممممممممممممممممممم

----------


## بياض الثلج

أنا أشك انه صاير فيكم شي اليوم تالي هالعيد مع هالليل  :SnipeR (54): 

كنت بدي أنادي أميرة قوس النصر تعمل  :SnipeR (65): بس طلعت هي بدها كمان حدا يعمللها حجاب :SnipeR (65):  :SnipeR (54): 


جاي ع بالي أتعشى في مطعم أسوار  :Eh S(5):  :Eh S(5):  :Eh S(5):

----------


## nawayseh

:SnipeR (22):

----------


## بياض الثلج

احسن شي بالدنيا الاكل 
بلا هم بلا وجع قلب بلا حرقة ....


شذى وين هربتي \

حدا يعملي اي شيييي اكله بدي ارووووق  :SnipeR (68):

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

جاي على بالي مكسرات مع ببسي ويكون شغال فلم رعب من الاخر

----------


## بياض الثلج

هههههههههههه بلكن نصحت يا محمد  :Hah: 

بتعرفوا انه من أول ما شبكت عالمنتدى اليوم وانا عم بفش بغلي بالاكل 
شوفوا شو أكلت 

سندويشة مرتديلا مع العلم اني ما بطيقها بعرفش كيف بلعتها
اكلت صحن بوشااار من الآخر سخن ومالح مع اني ما بحبه وما برغبه
وهلا بايدي اربع حبات بيتي فور من عند الباغجاتي ....

ولسه بدي اكول كمان عشان افش غلي 

وجاي ع بالي كابتشينوا من الكوستا مع قطعة كيك مع سندويش محمص من عندهم جبنة حلوم

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

انشالله بنصح الله يسمع منك يا رب

----------


## بنت الشديفات

اباي جاي على بالي بطاطة مشوية بصوبة الحطب انفجعت بتالي هاليل وشوية فيران مقلية ااااااااااااف عالطعم مع شوية ملح 
 :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):

----------


## باريسيا

*جاي على بالي اعمل رجيم* 
*فقعت قد مابوكل* 
*وكانه الاكل راح يطير* 

*الله يديم علينا  نعمته* 

*عنجد قد مااكلت حاسه حالي مش طايقه اسمع سيرة الاكل*

----------


## بنت الشديفات

اخ لو يصحلي 115 سندويشة شاورما و258 باكيت شبس و 1000 كاسة عصير بيطلع وضعي من الاخر  :Acebf6cab7:

----------


## المتميزة

> اخ لو يصحلي 115 سندويشة شاورما و258 باكيت شبس و 1000 كاسة عصير بيطلع وضعي من الاخر


 هاد اكل شهر بحالو  :Acebf6cab7:

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

كل شئ

----------


## شذى الياسمين

*جاااااااااااااااااي ع باااااااااااااااالي اتغدى بكرا (ششبرك) !!!*
*طبخه غريبه بس زاااااااااااااكيه ...*

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> *جاااااااااااااااااي ع باااااااااااااااالي اتغدى بكرا (ششبرك) !!!*
> *طبخه غريبه بس زاااااااااااااكيه ...*


اباي شو مفجوعة اعزميني

----------


## شذى الياسمين

*مش مبين عليكي ..*
*اهلا و سهلا .. بتشرفي ..*

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> *مش مبين عليكي ..*
> *اهلا و سهلا .. بتشرفي ..*


تسلمي يااااا شوشو

----------


## تحية عسكريه

جاي عبالي مكدوس

----------


## بياض الثلج

جاي ع بالي كستنة :Icon13:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

جاي عبالي سلطة الثوم و الطحينة

----------


## بياض الثلج

جاي ع بالي فلافل مع بندورة بالطحينية  :SnipeR (91):  :SnipeR (91):  :SnipeR (91):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

جاي عبالي كبسه

----------


## بنت الشديفات

جاااااي على بالي اشي بيشبع شو ما كان

----------


## بياض الثلج

جاي ع بالي مسقعة ... :Bl (19):

----------


## نقاء الروح

جاي عبالي كبسة من تحت ايدين ماما 
مابدي انا اطبخها

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مجدرة

----------


## بياض الثلج

وانا كمان جاي ع بالي مجدرة 
وجاي ع بالي أفطر في الكوستا :Bl (19):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

جاي عبالي بيضتين مسلوقات مع زيت وملح وفلفل أسود وكاسة شاي من لآخر

----------


## بياض الثلج

جاي ع بالي بسكوت أغمسه بالشاي :SnipeR (88):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

جاي على بالي منسف 

ويا سبحان الله 

قبل شوي حكيت مع والدتي الغاليه .... وطلع غدانا اليوم منسف 

نيالي انا   :SnipeR (56):

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

اسمع انا جاي لعنكم ماشي بدها تزعل امك تزعل ههههههههههههه

----------


## The Gentle Man

جاي على بالي اكون معه

----------


## بياض الثلج

جاي ع بالي  :SnipeR (56): 

Time out

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

شورما وببسي طبعا مشروبي المفضل

----------


## بياض الثلج

جاي ع بالي أطعمي مها أتله مرتبة :SnipeR (7):

----------


## شذى الياسمين

*جاي ع بالي :*
*اممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم ..*
*شاي اخضر ..وبكفي ..*

----------


## The Gentle Man

جاي على بالي اخلص منك يا زنخ

----------


## تحية عسكريه

وراك وراك يا كبير انا زنخ الله يسامحك بس

----------


## The Gentle Man

حدا جاب سيرتك يا عبد الله

----------


## تحية عسكريه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههه

اخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## بياض الثلج

:SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39): 
أجى ع بالي أمسكم متلبسان بجريمة ما ومسكتكم :Icon29: 

وجاي ع بالي كابتشينو من بلانت دونات اللي بالصويفية :SnipeR (71):

----------


## بياض الثلج

جاي ع بالي مناقيش زعتر  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71): 

من وين اجيب هلا :SnipeR (60):

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]جاي على بالي 

اموووووووووووووت 
[/align]

----------


## بياض الثلج

ليش  :Confused: 

تصدق وأنا كمان جاي ع بالي لانه شكلي حطاوووش مع أبوي كمان شوي 

بديشششششششششششش اسافر :SnipeR (60):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (60):

----------


## العالي عالي

> ليش 
> 
> تصدق وأنا كمان جاي ع بالي لانه شكلي حطاوووش مع أبوي كمان شوي 
> 
> بديشششششششششششش اسافر


بعيد الشر عنك 
بس ليش

----------


## بياض الثلج

بس احكي معه بحكيلكم ليش  :SnipeR (60):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (60):

----------


## العالي عالي

> بس احكي معه بحكيلكم ليش


تحكي مع مين 
مش فاهم اشي  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):

----------


## بياض الثلج

> تحكي مع مين 
> مش فاهم اشي


أحكي مع أبووووي  :Eh S(14): 

قبل شي نتوفتين أجتني مكالمة من أعز صديقاتي أنا خلصت وتخرجت قبلها هي الفصل الجاي 

بتحكيلي انه في دورة محادثة راح تبلش من يوم الاحد

بكمل كمان شوى :SnipeR (71):

----------


## anoucha

جاي عبالي عصير ليمون

----------


## بياض الثلج

أكمل ..

وموعد سفري في شهر 2 وأبوي بده اياني أسافر هالفترة يعني من بكره بده اياني اروووح وانا ما بدي 

والدورة فرصة الي لا تعوض أقل من 100دينار سعرها ومدتها 24 ساعة بس وغير هيك راح يودونا ع أماكن كثير عشان نمارس فيها التحدث باللغة الانجليزية وأبوي مش حيوافق عندي احساس  :Eh S(14):

----------


## anoucha

اف اساليه وبعدين بيحلها الحلال

----------


## بنت الشديفات

مش جاي على بالي شي

----------


## ثائر جادالله

[align=center] 
جاي ع بالي اذبح هالواحد
[/align]

 :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14): 
 :Copy Of Az3ar:  :Copy Of Az3ar:  :Copy Of Az3ar: 
 :Eh S(14):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

جاي على بالي اموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ت

----------


## بياض الثلج

وبعدين ؟؟؟؟

أتوقع انه هووون يا اخوان مطبخ مطبخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ 

مو شي ثاني 

بليززززززززززززززززز لا تخلطوا الامور مع بعضها 

والا سوف أخبر الادارة ...وعني أولكم .....

 :Eh S(14):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

:Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14): 
 :SnipeR (92):  :SnipeR (92):  :SnipeR (92):  :SnipeR (92):

----------


## بياض الثلج

شو مش عاجبك يا صبية كلامي ؟؟؟؟

أنا كنت مستنية مها تخلص امتحانات وكل الردود التي خارجة عن نطاق الموضوع والأكل ستحذف ... 

حتى لو كان الرد ردي انا

----------


## بنت الشديفات

لأ مش عاجبني
 :Eh S(14):

----------


## بياض الثلج

مش مهم .. المهم انو عاجبني أنا ... وعين المنطق .. :Copy Of Az3ar:

----------


## The Gentle Man

جاي على بالي مسخن  :SnipeR (71):

----------


## عاشقة ريان

جاي على بالي ابكي

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]جاي على بالي انزل على العقبة  :SnipeR (71): 
[/align]

----------


## بياض الثلج

جاي ع بالي أسبح بمي بارررردة :Eh S(2):

----------


## العالي عالي

> جاي ع بالي أسبح بمي بارررردة




الله لا يعطيكي العافية 

 :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## بياض الثلج

آآآآمين يا عالي بس ليش :Eh S(2): 

مالها المي الباردة مفيدة للتجمد كل شي عشان أبطل أحس :Eh S(2):

----------


## بياض الثلج

جاي ع بالي شاورما  :Cry2:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

:SnipeR (41):  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
اخلص على العالي واكل يبرئ
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## The Gentle Man

> جاي ع بالي شاورما


تفضلي

----------


## بياض الثلج

> تفضلي


 
والله انك مزوء يا زلمة 

يسلموووووا خلص اكلت  :Db465236ff:

----------


## The Gentle Man

> والله انك مزوء يا زلمة 
> 
> يسلموووووا خلص اكلت


 
اوك
خلص اعطيها لبنت شديفات لتعمل عرس  :Bl (14):

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]جاي على بالي ارجيلة 
[/align]

----------


## بياض الثلج

وانا جاي ع بالي اشم ريحة الدخان :Cry2:

----------


## العالي عالي

> وانا جاي ع بالي اشم ريحة الدخان


وشو إلى جابها على بالك  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## بياض الثلج

> وشو إلى جابها على بالك


لما شفت انه جاي ع بالك أركيله  :Db465236ff:  أجت ع بالي  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## العالي عالي

> اخلص على العالي واكل يبرئ


قاعد على قلبك لا تخافي  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## بياض الثلج

جاي ع بالي مفتووووووووووووووول  :Cry2:

----------


## بياض الثلج

:Copy Of Az3ar: جاي ع بالي أتخانق مع حدا  :Copy Of Az3ar:

----------


## The Gentle Man

ما بحب المشاكل  :SnipeR (7):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]*جاي ع بالي أتخانقـ ش مع حدا 
*[/align]

----------


## بياض الثلج

ما استفدتش :Copy Of Az3ar:  :Copy Of Az3ar:  :Copy Of Az3ar:

----------


## بياض الثلج

جاي ع بالي اكون بغرفتي :SnipeR (60):  :SnipeR (71):

----------


## The Gentle Man

جاي على بالي  :SnipeR (7):

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

جاااااااااااااي ع بااالي

محاشي

----------


## العالي عالي

جاي على بالي الموت  :SnipeR (7):

----------


## بياض الثلج

جاي ع بالي اعمل مشكلة مع هالجوز :Copy Of Az3ar:  :Copy Of Az3ar:

----------


## بياض الثلج

جاي ع بالي أناااااااااااااااام :SnipeR (50):

----------


## العالي عالي

جالي على بالي اني اسافر

----------


## نقاء الروح

جاي ع بالي اضم كل طفل انحرم من الحنان

لانو عنجد حرام الطفل ينحرم من امه

----------


## شذى الياسمين

*جاي ع بالي اعمل لكل الدكاتره امتحان فاينل يكون 274894930 سؤال خلال دقيقتين و اللي ما بجاوبهم كلهم صح ينزللنا الماده A ..*

----------


## بياض الثلج

ههههههههههههههههههههههه


شو مالكم يا جماعة  :SnipeR (61): 

جاي ع بالي قهوة بحليب :Copy Of Baeh:

----------


## شذى الياسمين

*جااااااااااااااي ع باااااااااااااااااااااااااااالي انام ..*

----------


## The Gentle Man

جاي على بالي كاس شاي بنعنع وتكون حلوة كمان

----------


## بنت الشديفات

جاي على بالي اخلص على جنتل
وجاي على بالي زي مو جاي على بال شذى

----------


## The Gentle Man

جاي على بالي ما تتحقق امنيتك

----------


## بنت الشديفات

هاي مش امنيه هاي موبايلكوم يا منسف

----------


## The Gentle Man

جاي على بالي اخلص منك ومن اكلتك

----------


## بنت الشديفات

الله يخلصني منك انت اذا بتجي بالمنسف كنك تجي فيه 
 :C06a766466:   :Bl (2):

----------


## The Gentle Man

ييييييييييييييي
ما بحبو كثير

غير لما يكون يوم جمعه وجاي على بالي

----------


## تاج النساء

شيشبارك

----------


## تحية عسكريه

جاي عبالي اصرخ بأعلى صوتي

----------


## The Gentle Man

> شيشبارك


 
يييييييييييي
راحت عليكي 
مبارح طبخناها
وابراهيم كمل عليهن اليوم

----------


## بياض الثلج

جاي ع بالي أرقص :SnipeR (29):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

أكل رز بحليب

----------


## The Gentle Man

> جاي ع بالي أرقص


 
اهدي واثبتي  :Bl (2):

----------


## شذى الياسمين

*جاي ع بالي فلافل سخنه كتييييييير ..*

----------


## بياض الثلج

> اهدي واثبتي


هئة بديش  :Copy Of Baeh: 

الرقص نوع من أنواع الرياضة يا مشرف المنتدى الرياضي :Copy Of Baeh:

----------


## بياض الثلج

فلافل!!!
رز بحليب!!!

حنتحر هلا لو ما اكلت  :C06a766466:

----------


## العالي عالي

جالي على بالي اتغدي مسخن  :SnipeR (29):

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

عفاريت مقشرة

----------


## العالي عالي

> عفاريت مقشرة


 :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

جاي على بالي فنجان قهوة ..

----------


## تاج النساء

نسكافيه على هالصبح

----------


## بنت الشديفات

جاي على بالي ما اكل الا منسف حتى قبري بدي يكون من المنسف والوصيه كمان منسف 
عيش حياتك ..................ومنسفها

----------


## العالي عالي

> جاي على بالي ما اكل الا منسف حتى قبري بدي يكون من المنسف والوصيه كمان منسف 
>  عيش حياتك ..................ومنسفها




شو قصتك انتي والمنفس  :Frown:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

ما حكيتلك بحبو يا اخي والله العظيم مالك انت   :Bl (2):

----------


## العالي عالي

> ما حكيتلك بحبو يا اخي والله العظيم مالك انت




كل الاردن بتحب المنسف لكن مو بالطريقة هاي

----------


## عاشق الحصن

انه اناااااااااااااااااااااااااام نومه طويله

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> كل الاردن بتحب المنسف لكن مو بالطريقة هاي


والله ما بعرف بس انا ما بوكل كتير يمكن المنسف هي الاكله الوحيدة اللي بحب اكلها دايماً

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

اي شئ ..........

----------


## The Gentle Man

جاي على بالي كاس شاي مع مخلوطه قدام هالصوبه وانا قاعد على المنتدى

----------


## بنت الشديفات

جاي على بالي اروح اتعشى مع سوزان دايماً بتعمل اشياء رهيبه

----------


## تاج النساء

جاي عبالي اضحك :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## بياض الثلج

جاي ع بالي شاي كرك :SnipeR (48):

----------


## العالي عالي

وليش الكرك بالتحديد

----------


## بياض الثلج

> وليش الكرك بالتحديد


هاد اكتشاف جديد بالدوحة جربته وحبيته  :SnipeR (39): 

انه شاي هندي اسمه شاي كرك 

هو شاي وحليب بس رهيب  :Copy Of Az3ar:

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

سيجاره

----------


## الوسادة

*يا سلااااااااام و اله انا جاي عبالي على ئولة هاني متواسي  (بيتزا)*

----------


## بياض الثلج

جاي ع بالي شاي كرك  :Eh S(14):

----------


## بياض الثلج

جاي ع بالي أشتري 10 كيلو ملوخية مش ملقطة وأعطيهم هدية لهدوء  :SnipeR (7):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> جاي ع بالي أشتري 10 كيلو ملوخية مش ملقطة وأعطيهم هدية لهدوء


 
 

*بالصيف بالصيف الايام جاية*

----------


## بياض الثلج

عنا صيف احنا  :Icon29:  ببعتلك اياهم بالارامكس :SnipeR (7):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> عنا صيف احنا  ببعتلك اياهم بالارامكس


 

*قطر فيها ملوخية؟؟*

*والله طول ما الخلايله هناك اكيد بدو يطلع ملوخية على شط الدوحة هههههههه*

----------


## بياض الثلج

> *قطر فيها ملوخية؟؟*
> 
> *والله طول ما الخلايله هناك اكيد بدو يطلع ملوخية على شط الدوحة هههههههه*


اه فيها والله خضرة وزاكية وبتشهي بس ما بحبها كتير

اليوم غدانا لازانيا تيجي تتغدا :Icon29: خطي خليني اجبر بخاطرك زي مها شنو انا صايرة بغار وبفقع من الغيرة كمان  :SnipeR (71):

----------


## بياض الثلج

جاي ع بالي أغار  :Icon29: 
لا جد بدي اوووكل جوعانة  :Copy Of Az3ar:

----------


## بياض الثلج

جاي ع بالي مفتوووووووووووووووووووووووووووول :SnipeR (71):

----------


## The Gentle Man

جاي على بالي ملوخيه بالغزلان 

كيف بتنطبخ هاي ؟؟؟؟ :Confused:

----------


## شذى الياسمين

جاي ع بالي تبوله ..

----------


## تاج النساء

انا بطعميكي

----------


## بياض الثلج

وانا جاي ع بالي اموت منيح هيك؟؟؟ :Copy Of Az3ar:

----------


## The Gentle Man

لا مو منيح هيك  :SnipeR (92): 
وانا جاي على بالي امنعك من الموت

----------


## دموع الورد

جاي ع بالي انط من سابع طابق :Eh S(14):

----------


## بياض الثلج

> جاي ع بالي انط من سابع طابق


بتعرفي انه لما اشوف اسمك ببرد ع قلبي  :SnipeR (60): 

بس جاي ع بالي ارميك هلا من الطابق 14 مو السابع :SnipeR (92):

----------


## تاج النساء

جاي عبالي اعمل تبولة للامورة شذى

----------


## The Gentle Man

يا سلام

ليش هيك :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):

----------


## تاج النساء

هيك بحبها

----------


## شذى الياسمين

وانا جاي ع بالي اشوفك ..

----------


## بنت الشديفات

جاي على بالي انتحر  :Eh S(14):

----------


## دموع الورد

> بتعرفي انه لما اشوف اسمك ببرد ع قلبي 
> 
> بس جاي ع بالي ارميك هلا من الطابق 14 مو السابع


بتعملي خير :SnipeR (71):

----------


## شذى الياسمين

جاي ع بالي اكون لحالي .. 
ولو يوم واحد ..

----------


## عاشق الحصن

جاي عبالي احي معك ولو للحظه

----------


## تاج النساء

جاي عبالي اسمع صوته

----------


## بنت الشديفات

جاي على بالي ارمي عاشق الحصن من الطابق 5213513513546

----------


## بياض الثلج

جاي ع بالي احكي للادارة تغلق الموضوع ((جاي ع بالي )) 

زودتوها  :Copy Of Az3ar:

----------


## modey22522

على بالي احكي مع حدا في المسن :Confused:

----------


## تاج النساء

جاي عبالي رمان

----------


## عاشقةالحرية

جاي على بالي..........و لا شي :Icon29:

----------


## anoucha

جاي على بالي محاجب

----------


## بياض الثلج

جاي ع بالي كباب

----------


## تحية عسكريه

جاي عبالي اضلني أنكت

----------


## دليلة

جاي في بالي كرموس

----------


## بياض الثلج

جاي ع بالي كابتشينو :Frown:

----------


## The Gentle Man

فاصوليا ورز  :SnipeR (71):

----------


## العالي عالي

> فاصوليا ورز


الله يسامحك انا اليوم اكلت فاصوليا ورز

----------


## anoucha

جاي على بالي قهوة مدزية بالرغم من اني ما بشربها

----------


## shshshs

:SnipeR (10):  :SnipeR (10):  :SnipeR (10):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

جاي عبالي اضلني بالبيت ما اطلع

----------


## hala_madrid

انا جاي عبالي دوالي كتير ف اللي طابخينها اليوم يعزمني :SnipeR (21):

----------


## The Gentle Man

جاي على بالي اي اكله فيها رز

----------


## white angel

جاي على بالي اصرخ :SnipeR (85): 
مستعديييييييييييييييين

----------


## بياض الثلج

جاي ع بالي اللي في بالي :Icon28:

----------


## hala_madrid

صباح الخير للجميع 
جاي عبالي حدا يحل هاد السؤال :4022039350: 


1\10+j2.5\1 + j4\1 -
ملاحظه السؤال من اليمين لليسار وبسرعه لو سمحتو  :SnipeR (27):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

جاي على بالي بوظه شوكولاته

----------


## anoucha

جاي على بالي بغرير

----------


## The Gentle Man

جاي على بالي سفن اب

----------


## anoucha

عندي بس سيكس اب بيمشي معك

----------


## The Gentle Man

لا ما بدي اياه
خليه عندك
انا بدي 7 اب

----------


## بنت الشديفات

جاي على بالي انسم اي شغله

----------


## تحية عسكريه

جاي عبالي أبكي بصوت عالي

----------


## شديفات

جاي على بالي اكل توت

----------


## نغم

جاي عبالي اشوف الغالي

----------


## The Gentle Man

جاي على بالي منسف

----------


## anoucha

والله جاي على بالي بيتزا او هامبورغر او بغرير

----------


## بياض الثلج

جاي ع بالي أموت :4022039350:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

منسف وبس
 :SnipeR (101):

----------


## The Gentle Man

جاي على بالي جانو من الي بحفلة شذى  :Copy Of Ag:

----------


## شذى الياسمين

> جاي على بالي جانو من الي بحفلة شذى


تكرم عيونك ..
تفضل هاي قطعه الك واذا بدك كمان خذ القالب كله ..

----------


## عاشق الحصن

جاي عبالي اشوفك و الله

----------


## نغم

جاي على بالي انااااااااااام

----------


## شمعة امل

جاي عبالي بيتزا

----------


## نغم

جاي على بالي  احكي مع صاحباتي

----------


## شذى الياسمين

> جاي عبالي بيتزا


هاي البيتزا وصلت ..

----------


## عاشق الحصن

يا جماعه و الله جاي عبالي اني ادردش معها شوي

----------


## نغم

جاي عبالي  احكي مع الحبيب :Eh S:

----------


## شمعة امل

> هاي البيتزا وصلت ..


 
اممممم روعه
ميرسي كتير حبيبتي كلك زوووووووء  :Eh S(17):

----------


## شذى الياسمين

> اممممم روعه
> ميرسي كتير حبيبتي كلك زوووووووء


صحه وعافيه يا رب ..
في جاتو اجيبلك ؟؟

----------


## شذى الياسمين

> يا جماعه و الله جاي عبالي اني ادردش معها شوي


مين هي ؟؟

----------


## شمعة امل

> صحه وعافيه يا رب ..
> في جاتو اجيبلك ؟؟


اليوم عيد ميلادك يعني انت اللي بتامري

----------


## بنت الشديفات

بدي منسف بس :4022039350:  :4022039350:

----------


## بياض الثلج

> اليوم عيد ميلادك يعني انت اللي بتامري



بصير اوكل حبتين :Bl (32): ؟؟؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

جاي على بالي منسف من ابو العشر قروش

----------


## شذى الياسمين

> جاي على بالي منسف من ابو العشر قروش


خلص المنسف عليكي و الشمعات علي بدل اللي نسيتي تجيبيهم ..

----------


## شذى الياسمين

جاي ع بالي شاي بنعنع ..

----------


## anoucha

جاي على باي هامبورغر

----------


## بياض الثلج

وأنا كمان انوشه :Copy Of Ag:

----------


## شذى الياسمين

*وانا كمان معكم ..
*

----------


## بياض الثلج

هئة ما إلك  :SnipeR (16):

----------


## The Gentle Man

جاي على بالي  اكله غريبه 

جعاجيل  :Icon1:  :Icon1:

----------


## نغم

جاي على بالي اشوف الغالي :Eh S:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

جاي على بالي منسف زي الناس

----------


## شذى الياسمين

> جاي على بالي  اكله غريبه 
> 
> جعاجيل


انا بحبها كتير ..
بس تعملوها .. خليلي صحن ..

----------


## The Gentle Man

> انا بحبها كتير ..
> بس تعملوها .. خليلي صحن ..


 
بس صحن

راح نعملك سدر كبير

----------


## d.beckham

والله جاى على بالى انى اكلم الى فى بالى

----------


## رشا احمد

جاي على بالي بوظه

----------


## The Gentle Man

جاي على بالي كبسه  :Icon13:  :Icon13:

----------


## بياض الثلج

يا حلوين ويا أمامير 
أتوقع انه هووون قسم المطبخ يعني هم هم يلا نوكل 

أي رد سيكون فيه غير الأكل اللي جاي ع بالكم سأطلب من الادارة حذف الموضوع أو حذف عضويتي  :SnipeR (69): 

وجاي ع بالي كابتشينووووووووووووو من اللي بحبه قلبي :SnipeR (26):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

يعني كالعاده منسف من الاخر بدي طعمه يكون زي كل يوم يممممممممممممممممممممممم





بعدين 





بعدين نشبع شوي 
 :Icon27:

----------


## The Gentle Man

لك شهيتيني على قالب الكيك يا بنت شديفات 

جاي على بالي كوسا محشية بدجاج بدل اللحمه

----------


## بياض الثلج

جاي ع بالي أوكل هم هم أي شي :Bl (21):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

جاي عبالي اي اشي حلو

----------


## بياض الثلج

جاي ع بالي أوكل مشاوي على روح الفقيدة مها  :SnipeR (90):

----------


## The Gentle Man

جاي على بالي كنافه حلوان شغله  :SnipeR (69):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

جاي على بالي منسف وكيك واشي  :Mad:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

جاي عبالي اكل مشاوي بس جاج متبل  :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):

----------


## The Gentle Man

جاي على بالي منسف  :Icon27:

----------


## بياض الثلج

جاي ع بالي مفتوووول :Mad:  ومنسف :Mad:  ومسخن :Mad:  وبطاطامع عصافير لحمة :Mad:

----------


## امبراطور الحب

( خبر عاجل )


راس السنة












لاقو فيه 




( قمـــــلة )





ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه :Icon27:  :Icon27:  :Icon27:  :Icon27: 




نواصل السخافة...........................

----------


## بنت الشديفات

جاي على بالي اكل هوااااااااااااااا كل الناس تاكل منه

----------


## العالي عالي

*جاي عل ىبالي ارجع انام
*

----------


## شذى الياسمين

جاي ع بالي بطيخ ..

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

*جاي على بالي اناااااااااااااااااااااام*

----------


## بنت الشديفات

جاي على بالي عصير وشيبس (مصنع شيبس ) واكل زاكي  :Eh S(9):

----------


## The Gentle Man

جاي على بالي منسف من تحت ايدين بنت شديفات 

وفاصوليا من تحت ايدين هالواحد

----------


## بنت الشديفات

ابشر يا جنتل منسف من الاخر وانا بدي اندمي ورايحه اعمله لأني جعت  :SnipeR (5):

----------


## The Gentle Man

جاي على بالي افطر  :SnipeR (72):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

جاي على بالي شاورما او فلافل

----------


## The Gentle Man

جاي على بالي ملوخية

----------


## تحية عسكريه

جاي عبالي ذرة صفرا حلوة

----------


## سارا زكي

[COLOR="Red"]جاي على  بالي منسفCOLOR]

----------


## أسيرة الشوق

جاي على بالي اكل حلو

----------


## تحية عسكريه

جاي على بالي اسمع اطيب كلام وهو الشعر

----------


## The Gentle Man

جاي على بالي ما اوكل شي 
لانه معدتي بتقالب

----------


## بنت الشديفات

منسف يعني بينفع بكل الاوقات فطور وعشا وغدا  :SnipeR (16):

----------


## بياض الثلج

موالح  :Icon28:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

مناسف :SnipeR (16):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

كرشات
وكيك
وتمر هندي  :4022039350:  :4022039350:  :4022039350:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

بدي اشي لما ينأكل ما بيعبي البطن وبيشبع واله لون وطعم 
وحشيش وسيجاره  :SnipeR (27):

----------


## جسر الحياة

جــــــاي على بالــــــي نـــام وإصحى بعد بكرا ..


 :SnipeR (80):

----------


## anoucha

كان جاي على بالي هامبورغر

----------


## بياض الثلج

جاي ع بالي مسخن :Eh S(5): ومفتول  :Eh S(5): ومنسف زي اللي اكله هدوووء  :Eh S(5):

----------


## العالي عالي

جاي على بالي انام

لكن مو قادر

----------


## The Gentle Man

جاي على بالي من الاكلة الي بدهم يوكلها اليوم

----------


## RoMa91

جاي ع بالي انناااااااااااااااااااام  :4022039350:

----------


## بياض الثلج

جاي ع بالي خرررررررررررررررروف محشي  :SnipeR (52):

----------


## The Gentle Man

اوووووووووووووووووف
مرة وحده


احسبي حسابي بالفخذه  :SnipeR (31):

----------


## بياض الثلج

اوووووك ع راسي بس الخروف اليوم حيعمله هدووووء شنو ايده بتبرك وهو بحشي في الرز واللحمة المفرومة والصنوبر واللوز 
هي بدي اروح ابعتله رسالة زائر عشان يقوم يصحى يشتري خروف وينظفه ويعمل كل شي  :SnipeR (63):

----------


## العالي عالي

جاي على بالي انام

----------


## العالي عالي

جاي على بالي اروح انام 

احسن شي

----------


## شذى الياسمين

جاي ع بالي بيبسي ..

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

جاي على بالي انام

----------


## العالي عالي

جاي على بالي اروح اكمل نوم  :Eh S(6):

----------


## بياض الثلج

يا جماعة هووون مطبخ مو غرفة نوووم :Copy Of Ag:

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

جاي على بالي كنافه

----------


## شذى الياسمين

جاي ع بالي فطاير لحمه ..

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

جاي على بالي اضحك

----------


## بياض الثلج

وأنا كمان جاي ع بالي اضحك  :SnipeR (25):

----------


## بياض الثلج

جاي  ع بالي امـــــــــــــوت

----------


## بنت الشديفات

جاي على بالي ولا اشي

----------


## بياض الثلج

جاي ع بالي خروف محشي :SnipeR (65):

----------


## The Gentle Man

جاي على بالي ما اكل شي  :SnipeR (74):

----------


## بياض الثلج

> جاي على بالي ما اكل شي


طيب توووكل فلافل بجبنة من الناعورة  :SnipeR (85):

----------


## العالي عالي

:SnipeR (85):  :SnipeR (85):  :SnipeR (85):  :SnipeR (85):

----------


## تاج النساء

جاي ع بالي اشي من الاخر

----------


## العالي عالي

> جاي ع بالي اشي من الاخر



طيب من الاول ما بنفع 

 :Bl (5):  :Bl (5):

----------


## The Gentle Man

> طيب توووكل فلافل بجبنة من الناعورة


 يا ريت 
بس خليها لليل على العشا 
بس هلا جاي على بالي ملوخيه 
بعد ما اكلت كنافه

----------


## The Gentle Man

جاي على بالي تبوله

----------


## بقايا الحب

جاي عبالي 

كيك بالشوكولا 

 :SnipeR (13):

----------


## anoucha

2akoln pizza

----------


## تحية عسكريه

لتر شوكلت

----------


## بياض الثلج

جاي ع بالي أنكش مخي مع اكلة مفتوووول :SnipeR (85):

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

جاي على بالي بيتزا


[imgr]http://www.ee77ee.com/vb/imgcache/27012.jpg[/imgr]

----------


## mylife079

*ولا شي*

----------


## بياض الثلج

جاي ع بالي انام لاني تعبانة ومرهقة بس قبل بدي أيس كريم  :SnipeR (66):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بدي أسمع هالاغنيه لنجوى كرم بعديها انام بكره رح يكون طويل بالشغل

----------


## بياض الثلج

آيس  كريم :SnipeR (98):

----------


## بياض الثلج

حموت لو ما اكلت آيس كريم :4022039350:

----------


## mylife079

طيب رايح اشتريلك طولي بالك

----------


## بياض الثلج

> طيب رايح اشتريلك طولي بالك


في عنا بالبيت هيني قايمة اوووكل عشان ما اموت :4022039350: لأني بتغداش قبل لأطلع عالدوام  :Icon28:

----------


## mylife079

:Icon28:  :Icon28:  :Icon28:  :Icon28:

----------


## تيتو

ع بالي أنام

----------


## بياض الثلج

> 


خير عمو حورية لويه معصب  :SnipeR (83): 

جاي ع بالي بيبسي مش امريكي وبفكي قطر  :Bl (35):

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

جاي ع بالي

سندويش فلافل بشطة وسلطة طحينية :Icon26:

----------


## الأقصى عقيدة

انا بدي شوكليت

----------

